# [SOLVED] Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON



## awaisagha

there i was using Adobe photoshop CS5 and i had all my plugins/filters installed.i uninstalled photoshop and installed photoshop CS6 extended but now i am facing a problem,there is a directory in C:/program files/adobe/adobe photoshop CS6/filters but there is no further directory in it as before it had further directory of "plugins" to copy paste local downloaded plugins and filters in it.
where should i paste the filters i have,or what should i do?kindly help me

there is a plugin, "imagenomic portraiture" and it used to show me host for CS5 to install it into,now it is not showing host of CS6.

please help me urgently.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

For imagenomic plug-in look at the instructions here (scroll to HOST APPLICATIONS) for adding a host application. Photoshop CS6 is listed on their support page for queries so I am assuming that it is compatible.

You can also add other filters/plugins manually by copying & pasting the plug-in's folder into the CS6 plug-ins folder. Restart your computer, restart Photoshop and they should show in the Filters drop down list.


----------



## awaisagha

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*



zuluclayman said:


> For imagenomic plug-in look at the instructions here (scroll to HOST APPLICATIONS) for adding a host application. Photoshop CS6 is listed on their support page for queries so I am assuming that it is compatible.
> 
> You can also add other filters/plugins manually by copying & pasting the plug-in's folder into the CS6 plug-ins folder. Restart your computer, restart Photoshop and they should show in the Filters drop down list.


i did this,but there are no folders with name filters in it.shall i create it myself?


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

As far as I am aware you don't need a folder named "Filters" - the plug-ins/filters go in the Plug-ins folder (see number 1 in my screenshot)

C>Program Files>Adobe>Adobe Photoshop CS6 (64 Bit)>Plug-ins then your filters - if they are in a folder of their own copy and paste the whole folder into the Plug-ins folder - in my screenshot window 2 shows that I have Magic Bullet Photo Looks installed


----------



## DonaldG

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

As a point of interest, CS6 can be installed without uninstalling CS5. I believe that CS6 will pick up plugins from CS5 but not 100% sure.

Copying them over from the plugin's directory from CS5 to CS6 as Zulu suggests does work.


----------



## awaisagha

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*



zuluclayman said:


> As far as I am aware you don't need a folder named "Filters" - the plug-ins/filters go in the Plug-ins folder (see number 1 in my screenshot)
> 
> C>Program Files>Adobe>Adobe Photoshop CS6 (64 Bit)>Plug-ins then your filters - if they are in a folder of their own copy and paste the whole folder into the Plug-ins folder - in my screenshot window 2 shows that I have Magic Bullet Photo Looks installed


i really appreciate your helping me out,i have attached my screenshots of both CS5 and CS6 folders,the path is visible in address bar top,the above 2 screenshots are of CS5 folder and the last one is of CS6...

p.s i want to know where i paste the .8BF files


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

Try this:
go to Edit>Preferences menu in Photoshop CS6 and select Plug-ins. 
Tick the "Additional Plug-ins Folder" box
click Choose then navigate to: C: \ Program Files and select the folder the plugins are in. Imagenomic if you have installed it before should have a folder - it may be in Program Files(x86) if not in the Program Files folder
locate the folder in the main Imagenomic folder that is labelled Plug-ins (may have 64 after it to denote 64 bit compatibility)
Then click Choose (or it may say Save / OK) to save this back to Photoshop. 
Back in Photoshop click OK to save your changes, then restart Photoshop. 
Once Photoshop opens, go to your Filter menu and you should be able to access Imagenomics.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

some reading for you - note the warning not to point the CS6 Additional Plug-in to the old CS5 plugin folder:

How do I transfer plugins from CS5 to CS6?

How do I install my favourite plug-ins to Photoshop CS6


----------



## Suxor

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

Use PhotoShop CS5


----------



## awaisagha

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

currently i am using CS5,as it is better uptil now,but i guess Adobe must atleast keep old typology intact.anyhow problem is solved for the moment.thanks to everyone for their kind help.


----------



## zuluclayman

*Re: Photoshop CS6 problem....HELP SOON*

I have marked the thread as solved for now - if you require further help don't hesitate to post here and we can take the solved tag off.


----------



## AmyJamieson

My response disappeared 

I had it installed on CS6 and 3 on my computer (4 on another one) and it was fine. I installed through the plug in folder.

I installed Lucis and Portraiture disappeared. So I got out my disc to repair the install and still nothing. 

Is there a known conflict between Lucis and Portraiture?

I have also tried the EDIT>Preferences> plugin method advised previously.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmyJamieson

?

Never mind! I think it was a windows 8 compatibility issue! THanks!


----------

